# My wife is a religious extremist



## John berto

About two years after we married my wife started dropping subtle references about prayer and a story about a friend of a friend of a friend that fell off a balcony and died. However this person was pushed to her death by the devil and as she did not pray or go to church is went straight to hell. She also added that now that she is in hell, no amount of prayers for her will send her to heaven i.e. if you do not pray (a lot) you go straight to hell and no amount of prayers for the person after does anything.

I asked who told her this but she refused to say and to this day I have no idea who this person was who started my wife on this born again Christian road of hers.

We have two children aged 5 and 3 now and they are very normal and happy children however religion is number one and she speaks and mentions Jesus and God at every opportunity. I feel it is affecting the 5 year old. He knows I do not like his mother's strong views. She spends a lot of time with them alone and I have NO idea what she is doing with them but I feel religion is a big part of it, Bible stories, saints, death, the devil etc. 

She must buy an average 4-5 religious books / material each month. She has multiple bibles and at one stage had 12 religious children books / children's bibles in our children's bedroom.

Personally, before all this I had a normal relationship and opinions about religion and the church like 60% of the population. Never thought much about it went to church infrequently but had no problem with the church. Looking at what it has done to her my views have obviously changed.

My wife has also stopped wearing jeans, pants or trousers and only long below the knee (nun style) skirts. All her nice dresses and shoes were given away. She wears a head covering in mass (the only person in the whole congregation) apart from her twin sister who unfortunately has gone down the same road. The very same road, could even be more extreme with her I don't know because I prefer to have as little as possible contact with her as possible.

Added to all this. My wife (& twin and their mother) have also become a conspiracy theorist. I mean extreme. Every theory you have read about she believes to the most extreme ones.

She does not work and I think she goes to mass every morning. Will only accept the eucharist on the tongue while kneeling. Has thought the children to kneel when entering the church and to kiss statues.

I believe she says the rosary maybe 5 times every day plus read the Bible and other religious material. After the children are in bed - night time is spent with me in the sitting room watching TV and her kneeling beside the bed in the bedroom. She gave up spending normal husband wife time in the evenings I'd say 4/5 years ago. 

All the friends we both knew and visited etc are gone. She no longer contacts them and they have been replaced with like minded religious people. I have not met any of them.

She also refuses to tell me what church is goes to with the children only that it is a small church with only a handful of people. I am not allowed to know because a don't love God as she says.

Why has she gone down this road? God is number One.


----------



## Diana7

John berto said:


> About two years after we married my wife started dropping subtle references about prayer and a story about a friend of a friend of a friend that fell off a balcony and died. However this person was pushed to her death by the devil and as she did not pray or go to church is went straight to hell. She also added that now that she is in hell, no amount of prayers for her will send her to heaven i.e. if you do not pray (a lot) you go straight to hell and no amount of prayers for the person after does anything.
> 
> I asked who told her this but she refused to say and to this day I have no idea who this person was who started my wife on this born again Christian road of hers.
> 
> We have two children aged 5 and 3 now and they are very normal and happy children however religion is number one and she speaks and mentions Jesus and God at every opportunity. I feel it is affecting the 5 year old. He knows I do not like his mother's strong views. She spends a lot of time with them alone and I have NO idea what she is doing with them but I feel religion is a big part of it, Bible stories, saints, death, the devil etc.
> 
> She must buy an average 4-5 religious books / material each month. She has multiple bibles and at one stage had 12 religious children books / children's bibles in our children's bedroom.
> 
> Personally, before all this I had a normal relationship and opinions about religion and the church like 60% of the population. Never thought much about it went to church infrequently but had no problem with the church. Looking at what it has done to her my views have obviously changed.
> 
> My wife has also stopped wearing jeans, pants or trousers and only long below the knee (nun style) skirts. All her nice dresses and shoes were given away. She wears a head covering in mass (the only person in the whole congregation) apart from her twin sister who unfortunately has gone down the same road. The very same road, could even be more extreme with her I don't know because I prefer to have as little as possible contact with her as possible.
> 
> Added to all this. My wife (& twin and their mother) have also become a conspiracy theorist. I mean extreme. Every theory you have read about she believes to the most extreme ones.
> 
> She does not work and I think she goes to mass every morning. Will only accept the eucharist on the tongue while kneeling. Has thought the children to kneel when entering the church and to kiss statues.
> 
> I believe she says the rosary maybe 5 times every day plus read the Bible and other religious material. After the children are in bed - night time is spent with me in the sitting room watching TV and her kneeling beside the bed in the bedroom. She gave up spending normal husband wife time in the evenings I'd say 4/5 years ago.
> 
> All the friends we both knew and visited etc are gone. She no longer contacts them and they have been replaced with like minded religious people. I have not met any of them.
> 
> She also refuses to tell me what church is goes to with the children only that it is a small church with only a handful of people. I am not allowed to know because a don't love God as she says.
> 
> Why has she gone down this road? God is number One.


Sounds like some type of RC church with her going to mass etc.
I am a Christian, we both are, but what she is involved in sounds more like a sect or cult. There is nothing wrong with buying children books about God and Jesus. Nothing wrong with telling them about God's love and what Jesus has done for us. Nothing wrong with praying, after all that's just talking to God our Father, but where she goes doesn't sound like a normal Christian church. 
The dress, the covering of the head etc sounds very extreme.


----------



## Thatredhead

She is abusing them by warping and distorting their reality. She is altering their minds and there will be repercussions later in life.
Google deconstructed Christian, ex fundie, ex fundamentals to see how kids brought up like you describe are functioning now and learn what they have to say about this kind of upbringing.
I was raised by religious extremists and I can tell you it is traumatic.


----------



## Diana7

Thatredhead said:


> She is abusing them by warping and distorting their reality. She is altering their minds and there will be repercussions later in life.
> Google deconstructed Christian, ex fundie, ex fundamentals to see how kids brought up like you describe are functioning now and learn what they have to say about this kind of upbringing.
> I was raised by religious extremists and I can tell you it is traumatic.


You were also bought up in a cult.


----------



## CallingDrLove

My father was a pastor and still teaches Sunday school and preaches occasionally. I was in church 3 times a week growing up. I also had loving parents and extended family. My wife and I are still believers and we attend church every Sunday and read Bible stories and pray with our boys before bed every night. I don’t think religion negatively effected me that much. I’ll admit I was rebellious for a while after high school as was my wife but we both came back to it and it how’s we are raising our children. Having said all that I know there are sects and cults that can have an extremely bad effect on people but I wouldn’t lump in all of Christianity with them.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Thatredhead said:


> She is abusing them by warping and distorting their reality. She is altering their minds and there will be repercussions later in life.
> Google deconstructed Christian, ex fundie, ex fundamentals to see how kids brought up like you describe are functioning now and learn what they have to say about this kind of upbringing.
> I was raised by religious extremists and I can tell you it is traumatic.


You just have to counteract that whether she likes it or not.. She's probably being reinforced by her twin on her beliefs. 

She does need to get out but she probably wouldn't last long at a job. She needs to understand that the rest of the world doesn't think this is normal at all. 

I think you should get your children into therapy one of these days. If she can run off to the church and not tell you where she's going with them then you should be able to run them off to the therapist in between the two of you maybe you can balance this out with them. They need to understand her thinking isn't straight. But certainly the young one is too young to understand that. If it were me I would just contradict her to the children. I would tell them kids sometimes your mom talks about things that aren't really true.


----------



## Thatredhead

Diana7 said:


> You were also bought up in a cult.


 As are the OP's kids


----------



## red oak

John berto said:


> She also refuses to tell me what church is goes to with the children only that it is a small church with only a handful of people. I am not allowed to know because a don't love God as she says.


No, No, No.
You have every right to know where your kids are going, what is being taught, and to go yourself to evaluate it.
Time to step up for your kid’s sake, and talk to your kids non-judgementaly .
Under no circumstances should you get upset if they say something you don’t like or disagree with nor undermind your wife or they may shutdown.
Save that for after you have all the information what’s taking place.
If it has to come down to it you could say she is living against the commandments/sinning against Jesus and dishonoring/disrespecting you by keeping you out committing spiritual adultery. Religiously speaking one man teaching wife of another man is abhorrent. 
Bible is really clear about it.
“Wives, submit yourselves to your own husbands as you do to the Lord. 23 *For the husband is the head of the wife as Christ is the head of the church, his body, of which he is the Savior. 24 Now as the church submits to Christ, so also wives should submit to their husbands in everything.*

25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her 26 to make her holy,cleansing[b] her by the washing with water through the word, 27 and to present her to himself as a radiant church, without stain or wrinkle or any other blemish, but holy and blameless.28 In this same way, husbands ought to love their wives as their own bodies. He who loves his wife loves himself. 29 After all, no one ever hated their own body, but they feed and care for their body, just as Christ does the church— 30 for we are members of his body. 31 “For this reason a man will leave his father and mother and be united to his wife, and the two will become one flesh.”[c] 32 This is a profound mystery—but I am talking about Christ and the church.33 However, each one of you also must love his wife as he loves himself, and the wife must respect her husband.

Wives, in the same way submit yourselves to your own husbands so that, if any of them do not believe the word, they may be won over without words by the behavior of their wives…For this is the way the holy women of the past who put their hope in God used to adorn themselves. They submitted themselves to their own husband’s like Sarah, who obeyed Abraham and called him her lord. You are her daughters if you do what is right and do not give way to fear.”


----------



## John berto

OP'er here 

I would have no problem at all if she went to church at the weekend, did abit of prayer or whatever but the (I have a strong feeling) daily and frequent bombardment (indoctrination) of the children of Jesus and God the the devil is way too much for me. 
The 3 old year is fine (for now) because she knows no better but the 5 year old...... is changing. Very anxious.

Of course I am the one being blamed because the devil is in me....! I am doing my best to counteract her "teachings" but she's with them all day so I only know so much.

She would have extreme views on homosexually, abortion, IVF and anything else. Pretty much a IVF baby would probably be some kind of devil child in her eyes I think.

Yes the twin is very much to blame.


----------



## Diana7

Thatredhead said:


> As are the OP's kids


We don't actually know that but it may be so.


----------



## Diana7

John berto said:


> OP'er here
> 
> I would have no problem at all if she went to church at the weekend, did abit of prayer or whatever but the (I have a strong feeling) daily and frequent bombardment (indoctrination) of the children of Jesus and God the the devil is way too much for me.
> The 3 old year is fine (for now) because she knows no better but the 5 year old...... is changing. Very anxious.
> 
> Of course I am the one being blamed because the devil is in me....! I am doing my best to counteract her "teachings" but she's with them all day so I only know so much.
> 
> She would have extreme views on homosexually, abortion, IVF and anything else. Pretty much a IVF baby would probably be some kind of devil child in her eyes I think.
> 
> Yes the twin is very much to blame.


Having strong beliefs on the things you mentioned isn't wrong but she does seem caught up in something that isn't true Christianity.


----------



## happyhusband0005

John berto said:


> About two years after we married my wife started dropping subtle references about prayer and a story about a friend of a friend of a friend that fell off a balcony and died. However this person was pushed to her death by the devil and as she did not pray or go to church is went straight to hell. She also added that now that she is in hell, no amount of prayers for her will send her to heaven i.e. if you do not pray (a lot) you go straight to hell and no amount of prayers for the person after does anything.
> 
> I asked who told her this but she refused to say and to this day I have no idea who this person was who started my wife on this born again Christian road of hers.
> 
> We have two children aged 5 and 3 now and they are very normal and happy children however religion is number one and she speaks and mentions Jesus and God at every opportunity. I feel it is affecting the 5 year old. He knows I do not like his mother's strong views. She spends a lot of time with them alone and I have NO idea what she is doing with them but I feel religion is a big part of it, Bible stories, saints, death, the devil etc.
> 
> She must buy an average 4-5 religious books / material each month. She has multiple bibles and at one stage had 12 religious children books / children's bibles in our children's bedroom.
> 
> Personally, before all this I had a normal relationship and opinions about religion and the church like 60% of the population. Never thought much about it went to church infrequently but had no problem with the church. Looking at what it has done to her my views have obviously changed.
> 
> My wife has also stopped wearing jeans, pants or trousers and only long below the knee (nun style) skirts. All her nice dresses and shoes were given away. She wears a head covering in mass (the only person in the whole congregation) apart from her twin sister who unfortunately has gone down the same road. The very same road, could even be more extreme with her I don't know because I prefer to have as little as possible contact with her as possible.
> 
> Added to all this. My wife (& twin and their mother) have also become a conspiracy theorist. I mean extreme. Every theory you have read about she believes to the most extreme ones.
> 
> She does not work and I think she goes to mass every morning. Will only accept the eucharist on the tongue while kneeling. Has thought the children to kneel when entering the church and to kiss statues.
> 
> I believe she says the rosary maybe 5 times every day plus read the Bible and other religious material. After the children are in bed - night time is spent with me in the sitting room watching TV and her kneeling beside the bed in the bedroom. She gave up spending normal husband wife time in the evenings I'd say 4/5 years ago.
> 
> All the friends we both knew and visited etc are gone. She no longer contacts them and they have been replaced with like minded religious people. I have not met any of them.
> 
> She also refuses to tell me what church is goes to with the children only that it is a small church with only a handful of people. I am not allowed to know because a don't love God as she says.
> 
> Why has she gone down this road? God is number One.


This sounds quite scary honestly, like something out of a horror movie. Her story about the person who fell from a roof going to hell and all that sounds like a good story to scare kids into blindly following her religious beliefs, if they don't the will die at the hands of the devil and spend eternity burning in hell. This kind of thing can really mess a kid up bad. I have a friend who grew up in a religious cult and she still has not overcome the mental torture she suffered. When she told people she was leaving the cult at 17 she was raped by 3 of the male leaders of the "Church". Nothing good comes from extremism of any kind. 

You need to find out what she is filling their heads with, you need to attend this church, put a GPS tracker in the car to figure out where it is and go yourself if you have to. Maybe it's just a very conservative church but I fear it's more. It sounds like your wife has been brain washed. 

Keep in mind there is a very high likelihood if she feels you are interfering with her indoctrination of the kids she may go to extreme lengths to take them away from you. If this is a cult type thing be prepared for the entire church to come after you if you try to interfere as well. Extremely religious people are capable of horrific things in the name of the faith".


----------



## BeyondRepair007

John berto said:


> OP'er here
> 
> I would have no problem at all if she went to church at the weekend, did abit of prayer or whatever but the (I have a strong feeling) daily and frequent bombardment (indoctrination) of the children of Jesus and God the the devil is way too much for me.
> The 3 old year is fine (for now) because she knows no better but the 5 year old...... is changing. Very anxious.
> 
> Of course I am the one being blamed because the devil is in me....! I am doing my best to counteract her "teachings" but she's with them all day so I only know so much.
> 
> She would have extreme views on homosexually, abortion, IVF and anything else. Pretty much a IVF baby would probably be some kind of devil child in her eyes I think.
> 
> Yes the twin is very much to blame.


Christian man here.
I think you would be wise to avoid debating her on the finer points of her theology, I suspect you would lose that argument since she is so ingrained into what appears to be more of a cult (credit @Diana7 ).

Instead I think you do have grounds, especially legally, to challenge her as a parent with equal, maybe even majority, voice with the children. It depends on what she is being fed with respect to husbands role in marriage and child rearing.

I agree with others that you need to get into this with both feet ASAP! You could (in theory) lose your wife and kids to this thing if you do nothing. Cults are dangerous business.

Mainstream Christianity comes in a billion or so flavors, but none that I know of go to extremes like you describe. I urge you to not be passive on this and put your foot down like yesterday. Religion overall has been used to justify atrocities since time began and it continues today. Don’t be a statistic OP.


----------



## red oak

John berto said:


> OP'er here
> 
> I would have no problem at all if she went to church at the weekend, did abit of prayer or whatever but the (I have a strong feeling) daily and frequent bombardment (indoctrination) of the children of Jesus and God the the devil is way too much for me.
> The 3 old year is fine (for now) because she knows no better but the 5 year old...... is changing. Very anxious.
> 
> Of course I am the one being blamed because the devil is in me....! I am doing my best to counteract her "teachings" but she's with them all day so I only know so much.
> 
> She would have extreme views on homosexually, abortion, IVF and anything else. Pretty much a IVF baby would probably be some kind of devil child in her eyes I think.
> 
> Yes the twin is very much to blame.


If I’m understanding right, you being accused of being a devil, demon, not allowed to attend or (alienation of wife and children from you) other people being shoved off balconies by demons for alleged offenses would be huge red flags for me.

You need to know what’s going on in that church and when you aren’t home. 
And I’ll agree with @BeyondRepair007 probably best not to debate her on her theology as you’ve never dealt with it before and don’t seem to be familiar with it.


----------



## Coloratura

Do you go to church with her at all? Or to a different church? Just asking since you mentioned that she is the only one in the congregation who wears a head covering and that she only takes the Eucharist on her tongue - wondered how you knew those details if she doesn’t allow you to go to her church, or if that was behavior she always had. Did you go to a church with her in the past and she exhibited those behaviors then? Are you Catholic as well? Sorry, just clarifying.

There are so many red flags in your post. You have every right to know where your children are. That would be something I would insist upon knowing.


----------



## John berto

From my understanding. She believes that if one does not pray (ALOT) you go to hell. Full stop. 

Unfortunately I live in her country and so I feel I have little power to be able to do anything really.

I believe she is a good mother but just way way to much religion helps no-one.


----------



## John berto

Coloratura said:


> Do you go to church with her at all? Or to a different church? Just asking since you mentioned that she is the only one in the congregation who wears a head covering and that she only takes the Eucharist on her tongue - wondered how you knew those details if she doesn’t allow you to go to her church, or if that was behavior she always had. Did you go to a church with her in the past and she exhibited those behaviors then? Are you Catholic as well? Sorry, just clarifying.
> 
> There are so many red flags in your post. You have every right to know where your children are. That would be something I would insist upon knowing.


I would have attended a handful of times in the past 3 years. The first times she did not wear the head scarf (probably because she felt a little imbarrased as I was there) but then she did. I have not gone with her to church in the last 6 months I'd say. She has started going to this new RC church in the last 6 months. She wakes the children at 7.15/30 and they leave at 8 for 8.30 mass and might return at 11.

Yes. To a previous question.
She has said multiple times there is a demon in me.

She has a few books on exorcisms also and would believe in that stuff.


----------



## Diana7

John berto said:


> From my understanding. She believes that if one does not pray (ALOT) you go to hell. Full stop.
> 
> Unfortunately I live in her country and so I feel I have little power to be able to do anything really.
> 
> I believe she is a good mother but just way way to much religion helps no-one.


Its not praying that saves us.


----------



## John berto

Diana7 said:


> Its not praying that saves us.


I would agree with you 100%.
In this case it's medication!!! (For myself)... Haha


----------



## Married but Happy

You're kind of stuck, OP. Like you, I'd worry about the damage this can do to your children. At best, I think you can be a counterbalance in what you tell them about your beliefs and how to handle opposing views. My ex became very religious, and I countered that with logic, ethics, and scientific thinking - my son turned out okay and made his own (informed) choices about faith/religion.


----------



## Diana7

John berto said:


> I would have attended a handful of times in the past 3 years. The first times she did not wear the head scarf (probably because she felt a little imbarrased as I was there) but then she did. I have not gone with her to church in the last 6 months I'd say. She has started going to this new RC church in the last 6 months. She wakes the children at 7.15/30 and they leave at 8 for 8.30 mass and might return at 11.
> 
> Yes. To a previous question.
> She has said multiple times there is a demon in me.
> 
> She has a few books on exorcisms also and would believe in that stuff.


I too believe in evil spirits(which is entirely Biblical) but telling anyone they have a demon is somewhat counter productive.
Many in the stricter orthodox churches do cover their heads, I don't see that as the problem per say.


----------



## cp3o

If you have a mainstream (RC?) church nearby could you discus your situation with the priest?


----------



## salparadise

John berto said:


> Added to all this. My wife (& twin and their mother) have also become a conspiracy theorist. *I mean extreme. Every theory you have read about she believes to the most extreme ones.*
> 
> After the children are in bed - night time is spent with me in the sitting room watching TV and her kneeling beside the bed in the bedroom. *She gave up spending normal husband wife time in the evenings I'd say 4/5 years ago.*
> 
> She also refuses to tell me what church is goes to with the children only that it is a small church with only a handful of people. I am not allowed to know *because a don't love God as she says*.


So, how's your sex life? 

Not being flippant –– wondering if she's cut you off there too since you don't love God. This is indeed extreme. I think she has gone off the deep end. The problem is that Christianity is mainstream religion, and she's just doing it better than your average religious fanatic. This is obviously not what you signed up for, and you do have both a right and responsibility to determine how your children are taught. It would be a tough sell to argue that religious fanaticism is lunacy and harmful to the children, but it probably is both when taken to such an extreme. 

You don't say what you want here. Personally, I'd be working on a strategy to get out with the kids for their own protection, so they can grow up and lead normal lives. I think you obviously have grounds for divorce, but getting custody of the kids would be uncertain. 

So where are you on alll of this –– are you willing to tolerate status quo, or are you ready to extricate?


----------



## Coloratura

John berto said:


> I would have attended a handful of times in the past 3 years. The first times she did not wear the head scarf (probably because she felt a little imbarrased as I was there) but then she did. I have not gone with her to church in the last 6 months I'd say. She has started going to this new RC church in the last 6 months. She wakes the children at 7.15/30 and they leave at 8 for 8.30 mass and might return at 11.
> 
> Yes. To a previous question.
> She has said multiple times there is a demon in me.
> 
> She has a few books on exorcisms also and would believe in that stuff.


Ah, that makes sense. I only asked because while I am not Catholic, I teach at a Catholic school and attend Mass very often as a function of my job. There are quite a few women there who wear head coverings, and in this area I guess that is not unusual. I am, however, acquainted with people who seem to be as religious as your wife is - attending Mass daily, praying the rosary constantly, working in the adoration chapel daily, creating small prayer areas and shrines in their homes, etc. - and some of those same people are also conspiracy theorists who post about those theories on social media. To me, it is unfortunate when people get so consumed by a church, no matter how well-meaning or good the church is, that all their waking moments and those of their children are given over to the church. I am by no means lumping all Catholics into that boat, as almost all of the people I know who are Catholic are wonderful people who have reason and balance in their lives.

But if your wife is falling more and more into the extremist territory, I would definitely be concerned for the mental health of your children, especially since she won’t allow you to go to church and has stated you have a demon in you. What if she told your children you have a demon in you?? That would be terrifying for such young children.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

John berto said:


> I would have attended a handful of times in the past 3 years. The first times she did not wear the head scarf (probably because she felt a little imbarrased as I was there) but then she did. I have not gone with her to church in the last 6 months I'd say. She has started going to this new RC church in the last 6 months. She wakes the children at 7.15/30 and they leave at 8 for 8.30 mass and might return at 11.
> 
> Yes. To a previous question.
> She has said multiple times there is a demon in me.
> 
> She has a few books on exorcisms also and would believe in that stuff.


I hate to bring this up, but women like this have been known to kill their own kids "for their own good." If you get a whiff of anything like that, you might have to get her forced psychiatric help (call the police if she wigs out) and go to court and get more control over her and the kids or something. She sounds mentally ill.


----------



## TexasMom1216

DownByTheRiver said:


> I hate to bring this up, but women like this have been known to kill their own kids "for their own good." If you get a whiff of anything like that, you might have to get her forced psychiatric help (call the police if she wigs out) and go to court and get more control over her and the kids or something. She sounds mentally ill.


Agreed. It seems when people get dangerously obsessive about religion people make excuses when similar behavior based on other things would be roundly condemned. If she were forcing them to smoke or drink, we’d call the police, but dragging them out of bed, constantly telling them how evil they are and mentally torturing them in the name of God, we seem to let it go.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

TexasMom1216 said:


> Agreed. It seems when people get dangerously obsessive about religion people make excuses when similar behavior based on other things would be roundly condemned. If she were forcing them to smoke or drink, we’d call the police, but dragging them out of bed, constantly telling them how evil they are and mentally torturing them in the name of God, we seem to let it go.


The danger is that running alongside the religious ferocity is likely a mental illness, and seems like a lot of times it's schizophrenia when it gets really bad or they're taking orders from God himself, etc. Not that schizophrenics are more violent than the general population. They aren't percentage-wise. But when they're bad, they're really bad.


----------



## Diana7

Thinking about this, she is heavily into the 'religious' stuff but hasn't grasped the relationship aspect of Christianity which is actually what it's all about. I hope she can know a relationship with God because she would be very different.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I would find out if what she's preaching to the kids is actually what that church preaches, or if she is just off the deep end all on her own! And I'd find that out by having a private meeting with the pastor and tell him your concerns and see if he is supporting it. He may be.


----------



## RandomDude

Married but Happy said:


> You're kind of stuck, OP. Like you, I'd worry about the damage this can do to your children. At best, I think you can be a counterbalance in what you tell them about your beliefs and how to handle opposing views. My ex became very religious, and I countered that with logic, ethics, and scientific thinking - my son turned out okay and made his own (informed) choices about faith/religion.


Aye, raise them to question everything until it makes sense.

You also can't change someone once they decide down a religious path different from yours.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

John berto said:


> I believe she is a good mother but just way way to much religion helps no-one.



There's A LOT more poor choices your wife could choose to adopt. IE- Modern-day society saying MEN can have offspring. 

However, know this- only a woman or man can be SAVED from certain death via Jesus Christ. Christ alone. No other nightmare, vision, or else. Praying (a lot more or less), sacrificing, tithing, doing "good"... will never forgive you for your sins. Only one man- Jesus Christ- can accomplish that for you or her and anyone else... if belief is chosen. 

If you are scared for your kids... study the Bible. Find the true teachings. If you find her in dereliction of her teachings... be the MAN of the house and expel them.


----------



## OddOne

salparadise said:


> You don't say what you want here. Personally, I'd be working on a strategy to get out with the kids for their own protection, so they can grow up and lead normal lives. I think you obviously have grounds for divorce, but getting custody of the kids would be uncertain.
> 
> So where are you on alll of this –– are you willing to tolerate status quo, or are you ready to extricate?


I get the sense that he's probably just going to continue to tolerate it for quite some time, maybe indefinitely. He's already given himself the excuse that by virtue of being a foreigner he will automatically be dismissed, so why bother to advocate for his children to some person or authority that may be able to help. Which while possibly, perhaps even likely true, is a risk I should think a father or mother would take if they were genuinely concerned about the well-being of their children. The response seems to be mainly one of avoidance thus far.


----------



## Evinrude58

You can’t go to church with her???? Wow!
Definitely something going on here.
She’s has a sudden change in behavior…. But a good sign. No church tries to keep the sinners out. There would be an empty church.

my first suggestion would be that you get dressed, follow her to church, and sit down with your kids as you have more than a right.
See what’s going on in this small church.
You are being a very unprotective parent not seeing firsthand what your kids are being exposed to. 

yes, your wife is acting strange.


----------



## happyhusband0005

DownByTheRiver said:


> The danger is that running alongside the religious ferocity is likely a mental illness, and seems like a lot of times it's schizophrenia when it gets really bad or they're taking orders from God himself, etc. Not that schizophrenics are more violent than the general population. They aren't percentage-wise. But when they're bad, they're really bad.


This was my thinking. There is something way over the line with the demons and all that. There have been people whose mental illness presented as extreme religious fanaticism that have gone on to kill their family because they believed their family was possessed by demons.


----------



## Tested_by_stress

There's a fine line between religious and fanatic/fruitcake. Years ago, while working in a service station, I had to deliver a car back to a customer and have her drive me back to the station. The car was adorned with beads and symbols and such. The car was an absolute piece of junk at this point btw. So I pull into her driveway and move over to the passenger seat. She gets in and goes into hysterics because apparently, her little plastic dashboard Jesus had fallen off and gone missing. In an effort to lighten the mood, I said......."well I think you'd better find him because I think he's the only thing holding the car together". She started crying and praying and at that point I said......"maybe I'll just walk back to the station. So off I went.


----------



## CatholicDad

John berto said:


> About two years after we married my wife started dropping subtle references about prayer and a story about a friend of a friend of a friend that fell off a balcony and died. However this person was pushed to her death by the devil and as she did not pray or go to church is went straight to hell. She also added that now that she is in hell, no amount of prayers for her will send her to heaven i.e. if you do not pray (a lot) you go straight to hell and no amount of prayers for the person after does anything.
> 
> I asked who told her this but she refused to say and to this day I have no idea who this person was who started my wife on this born again Christian road of hers.
> 
> We have two children aged 5 and 3 now and they are very normal and happy children however religion is number one and she speaks and mentions Jesus and God at every opportunity. I feel it is affecting the 5 year old. He knows I do not like his mother's strong views. She spends a lot of time with them alone and I have NO idea what she is doing with them but I feel religion is a big part of it, Bible stories, saints, death, the devil etc.
> 
> She must buy an average 4-5 religious books / material each month. She has multiple bibles and at one stage had 12 religious children books / children's bibles in our children's bedroom.
> 
> Personally, before all this I had a normal relationship and opinions about religion and the church like 60% of the population. Never thought much about it went to church infrequently but had no problem with the church. Looking at what it has done to her my views have obviously changed.
> 
> My wife has also stopped wearing jeans, pants or trousers and only long below the knee (nun style) skirts. All her nice dresses and shoes were given away. She wears a head covering in mass (the only person in the whole congregation) apart from her twin sister who unfortunately has gone down the same road. The very same road, could even be more extreme with her I don't know because I prefer to have as little as possible contact with her as possible.
> 
> Added to all this. My wife (& twin and their mother) have also become a conspiracy theorist. I mean extreme. Every theory you have read about she believes to the most extreme ones.
> 
> She does not work and I think she goes to mass every morning. Will only accept the eucharist on the tongue while kneeling. Has thought the children to kneel when entering the church and to kiss statues.
> 
> I believe she says the rosary maybe 5 times every day plus read the Bible and other religious material. After the children are in bed - night time is spent with me in the sitting room watching TV and her kneeling beside the bed in the bedroom. She gave up spending normal husband wife time in the evenings I'd say 4/5 years ago.
> 
> All the friends we both knew and visited etc are gone. She no longer contacts them and they have been replaced with like minded religious people. I have not met any of them.
> 
> She also refuses to tell me what church is goes to with the children only that it is a small church with only a handful of people. I am not allowed to know because a don't love God as she says.
> 
> Why has she gone down this road? God is number One.


Sounds like she is on the path to sainthood and you need to educate yourself about the church. I mean, you can’t knock it until you’ve tried it- right?

Is she a good wife and mother?

Let’s not forget that biblically speaking God has promised to vomit the lukewarm out of His mouth…


----------



## Rob_1

"Die Religion.... ist das Opium des Volkes" 
Marx was right.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

CatholicDad said:


> Sounds like she is on the path to sainthood and you need to educate yourself about the church. I mean, you can’t knock it until you’ve tried it- right?
> 
> Is she a good wife and mother?
> 
> Let’s not forget that biblically speaking God has promised to vomit the lukewarm out of His mouth…


I think sainthood requires doing good. She's traumatizing her own family.


----------



## CatholicDad

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think sainthood requires doing good. She's traumatizing her own family.


Teaching kids about God and the saints is traumatizing??

Have you seen what the secular world is doing to kids… they literally don’t know if they’re boys or girls and start prescribing hormones for gender reassignment surgery…


----------



## Tested_by_stress

CatholicDad said:


> Sounds like she is on the path to sainthood and you need to educate yourself about the church. I mean, you can’t knock it until you’ve tried it- right?
> 
> Is she a good wife and mother?
> 
> Let’s not forget that biblically speaking God has promised to vomit the lukewarm out of His mouth…


Sounds more like the path to a padded room to me.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

CatholicDad said:


> Teaching kids about God and the saints is traumatizing??
> 
> Have you seen what the secular world is doing to kids… they literally don’t know if they’re boys or girls and start prescribing hormones for gender reassignment surgery…


She's over the deep end and yes it's traumatizing. You know I don't mind religion. She's going well beyond the teachings.


----------



## happyhusband0005

CatholicDad said:


> Teaching kids about God and the saints is traumatizing??
> 
> Have you seen what the secular world is doing to kids… they literally don’t know if they’re boys or girls and start prescribing hormones for gender reassignment surgery…


She's doing more than that. It seems like she's telling the kids if they are not in constant prayer every free moment of every day they will go to hell. She also believes there is a demon in the OP because he doesn't pray enough. That is traumatizing to young kids, the pope doesn't even take that position. It's mental abuse.


----------



## CatholicDad

happyhusband0005 said:


> She's doing more than that. It seems like she's telling the kids if they are not in constant prayer every free moment of every day they will go to hell. She also believes there is a demon in the OP because he doesn't pray enough. That is traumatizing to young kids, the pope doesn't even take that position. It's mental abuse.


He’s inferring a lot “i.e.” so we don’t actually know what she’s said versus what he thinks she believes. Reading between the lines here he really seems to be putting her down just for her religious beliefs.

Exorcism is real- and biblical however OP is suggesting this is part of her delusions.

I want to know otherwise if she’s a good wife and mother- most important thing to know right now. Does she love, clothe, clean, and care for her children??


----------



## Diana7

Rob_1 said:


> "Die Religion.... ist das Opium des Volkes"
> Marx was right.


Who was he to talk, he was a communist.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Diana7 said:


> Who was he to talk, he was a communist.


He was a grifter who wanted to replace one religion with another. He wanted people to worship government and God was in the way.


----------



## Diana7

Rob_1 said:


> Someone with a lot more brain and common sense than some people lost into their la la land, and Kool-Aid of an ancient, ignorant and superstitious mythological set of beliefs.


We will have to agree to disagree. Communism is evil. 
Look at what is happening in the world now. Look at China. Evil.


----------



## Diana7

TexasMom1216 said:


> He was a grifter who wanted to replace one religion with another. He wanted people to worship government and God was in the way.


Plus communism is evil, hence they always try and get rid of churches and kill off Christians.


----------



## Rob_1

Diana7 said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. Communism is evil.
> Look at what is happening in the world now. Look at China. Evil.


Who is talking about communism and its merits or not? I never mentioned communism. Just something that he once said, which actually is very true about the masses and religion.


----------



## Diana7

Rob_1 said:


> Who is talking about communism and its merits or not? I never mentioned communism. Just something that he once said, which actually is very true about the masses and religion.


It's really not. It was his opinion. The masses in my country have no faith. They walk along the wide path.


----------



## Coloratura

CatholicDad said:


> Teaching kids about God and the saints is traumatizing??
> 
> Have you seen what the secular world is doing to kids… they literally don’t know if they’re boys or girls and start prescribing hormones for gender reassignment surgery…


Telling him he cannot attend church with her because he has a demon in him sounds traumatizing to me. Especially if she talks about this to her children.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Coloratura said:


> Telling him he cannot attend church with her because he has a demon in him sounds traumatizing to me. Especially if she talks about this to her children.


What does she tell her children about their father? Is she telling the children her father has a demon in him? If she truly believes that, shouldn't she leave him? I have questions.


----------



## happyhusband0005

TexasMom1216 said:


> What does she tell her children about their father? Is she telling the children her father has a demon in him? If she truly believes that, shouldn't she leave him? I have questions.


What if she decides the children have demons as well? There are many stories like this.

Illinois Woman Allegedly Stabbed Kids More Than 100 Times Believing They Were Possessed


----------



## Diana7

Coloratura said:


> Telling him he cannot attend church with her because he has a demon in him sounds traumatizing to me. Especially if she talks about this to her children.


All the more reason for him to go I would have thought!


----------



## Evinrude58

Gotta keep the demon around if he’s the credit card. Now if he’s a demon with no credit card—- that’s really bad


----------



## BigDaddyNY

CatholicDad said:


> He’s inferring a lot “i.e.” so we don’t actually know what she’s said versus what he thinks she believes. Reading between the lines here he really seems to be putting her down just for her religious beliefs.
> 
> Exorcism is real- and biblical however OP is suggesting this is part of her delusions.
> 
> I want to know otherwise if she’s a good wife and mother- most important thing to know right now. Does she love, clothe, clean, and care for her children??


She won't tell her husband where she goes to church and won't permit him to come along. That doesn't seem off to you? I thought the doors are open to everyone.


----------



## jorgegene

"About two years after we married my wife started dropping subtle references about prayer and a story about a friend of a friend of a friend that fell off a balcony and died. *However this person was pushed to her death by the devil and as she did not pray or go to church is went straight to hell. She also added that now that she is in hell, no amount of prayers for her will send her to heaven i.e. if you do not pray (a lot) you go straight to hell and no amount of prayers for the person after does anything."*

I am familiar with R.C. and a wide array of Protestant teaching and this is definitely not RC theology. This kind of thinking represents a childish, extreme and over-simplistic and just plain erroneous 
interpretation of salvation theology. We cannot know for certain who is saved and who isn't. Only Christ knows that, since he is the one who saves. We can guess at based on how people lived their lives, but even that is dangerous, since ours is not to judge, but that is God's prerogative. This sounds like maybe coming from the one of the extreme cultic offshoots of RC that are not in communion with the Church of Rome, but holds on to extreme and even heretical supposed traditions that are a reaction to and in defiance with Vatican II.

I would look into it if I were you


----------



## *Deidre*

Brainwashing is a real thing and sounds like somehow, this happened to her, and she’s trying to do this with your kids. I believe in God, but she sounds like she’s involved with a cult of some type and they are very alluring to those who are looking for love and acceptance. They prey upon the vulnerable and create an illusion of love and acceptance, but it’s anything but that. 😞


----------



## RandomDude

Do you even know what church it is?

My ex-wife's church is like the biggest megachurch/cult in town so I know who to nuke 
It has a massive following and our daughter also attends, but she can never be a religious nut like her mum, I made sure of that 

They DO have beautiful music though:


----------



## CatholicDad

BigDaddyNY said:


> She won't tell her husband where she goes to church and won't permit him to come along. That doesn't seem off to you? I thought the doors are open to everyone.


It is open to all so this is a bit off. Thanks brother, I missed this tidbit.

A good Catholic wife should be working feverishly to convert her hubby… unless he’s outright hostile about the Church which he may be.


----------



## RandomDude

CatholicDad said:


> A good Catholic wife should be working feverishly to convert her hubby…


And this is why I can not and will never date ANY Christian again.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

CatholicDad said:


> It is open to all so this is a bit off. Thanks brother, I missed this tidbit.
> 
> A good Catholic wife should be working feverishly to convert her hubby… unless he’s outright hostile about the Church which he may be.


He could be, but if we take him at his word he seems rather indifferent about the church in general, not hostile.

It seems she has become a zealot of some sort and maybe a cult member. She's changed churches in the last 6 months, to one which is small and only has a handful of members and he isn't allowed to attend with his wife and kids. She believes the devil pushed someone from a balcony and she thinks her husband is possessed by a demon. Something ain't right.


----------



## RandomDude

BigDaddyNY said:


> He could be, but if we take him at his word he seems rather indifferent about the church in general, not hostile.
> 
> It seems she has become a zealot of some sort and maybe a cult member. She's changed churches in the last 6 months, to one which is small and only has a handful of members and he isn't allowed to attend with his wife and kids. She believes the devil pushed someone from a balcony and she thinks her husband is possessed by a demon. Something ain't right.


Not something unheard of from my experience with mainstream churches 
Also bible study groups go unhinged from time to time


----------



## red oak

If the timeline of 2 years after marriage was close to your oldests birth I’d get her checked for some type post partum psychosis.
There was a prominent case in Texas where the woman drowned all their kids because of it.
She believed


> Yates told examiners that she believed she was not a good mother, that the mark of the devil was hidden under her hair, and that her children would suffer in Hell. began hearing voices after the birth of her first child. *She also said she heard growling noises and reported “feeling” she was in the presence of Satan. Further, the children were not doing well (spiritually) and it was her fault. “She was convinced they were doomed to suffer in the fires of Hell.”* It was the psychiatrist’s impression that Yates was “actively hallucinating [hearing voices] during the interview.” Yates advised it was her belief that “her children would be tormented and they would perish in the fires of Hell if they were not killed”.











Andrea Yates: 15 Years After Drowning Five Children, in a Texas Mental Facility


Andrea Yates suffered from postpardum psychosis when she drowned her five children in 2001




people.com




By drowning them she thought she was saving them.

If so it would make her more vulnerable to recruitment into a cult, As well as possibly dangerous to you and your children.


----------



## TexasMom1216

RandomDude said:


> Not something unheard of from my experience with mainstream churches
> Also bible study groups go unhinged from time to time


They prey on women, especially women who have been through something difficult or are unhappy. Perhaps the OPs wife is going through something, having some kind of breakdown, and the church is feeding on it.


----------



## jlg07

Diana7 said:


> Sounds like some type of RC church with her going to mass etc.
> I am a Christian, we both are, but what she is involved in sounds more like a sect or cult. There is nothing wrong with buying children books about God and Jesus. Nothing wrong with telling them about God's love and what Jesus has done for us. Nothing wrong with praying, after all that's just talking to God our Father, but where she goes doesn't sound like a normal Christian church.
> The dress, the covering of the head etc sounds very extreme.


It's not a normal RC Church either.


----------



## RandomDude

TexasMom1216 said:


> They prey on women, especially women who have been through something difficult or are unhappy. Perhaps the OPs wife is going through something, having some kind of breakdown, and the church is feeding on it.


I like their music sometimes though. I also like listening to their music while I blaspheme  

I remember when my ex-wife was a moderate Christian once upon a time, "everyone is on their own spiritual journey" she said. Later, it's not biblical! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

jorgegene said:


> "About two years after we married my wife started dropping subtle references about prayer and a story about a friend of a friend of a friend that fell off a balcony and died. *However this person was pushed to her death by the devil and as she did not pray or go to church is went straight to hell. She also added that now that she is in hell, no amount of prayers for her will send her to heaven i.e. if you do not pray (a lot) you go straight to hell and no amount of prayers for the person after does anything."*
> 
> I am familiar with R.C. and a wide array of Protestant teaching and this is definitely not RC theology. This kind of thinking represents a childish, extreme and over-simplistic and just plain erroneous
> interpretation of salvation theology. We cannot know for certain who is saved and who isn't. Only Christ knows that, since he is the one who saves. We can guess at based on how people lived their lives, but even that is dangerous, since ours is not to judge, but that is God's prerogative. This sounds like maybe coming from the one of the extreme cultic offshoots of RC that are not in communion with the Church of Rome, but holds on to extreme and even heretical supposed traditions that are a reaction to and in defiance with Vatican II.
> 
> I would look into it if I were you


There are extreme offshoots from Catholicism. I have a BIL and his wife who are so conservative that they make me look like a flaming liberal. Sadly, he used to tell me I am not a good catholic. I need to see this priest….well that priest got busted with a huge stash of kiddie porn…..then another priest he kept telling me I needed to see was arrested for getting BJs from a mentally challenged teenager…then another preist the same… I finally told my BiL there is a massive systemic problem in the church. He refused to even acknowledge such. I had no intention of seeing any of these priests. One day the kiddie porn priest shows up at a family gathering in Indiana….. I went off on a pretty good mad as my daughter was nine and son six. My BIL proceeds to tell me the priest was cured as he was sent away for help for six weeks.

Needless to say he and his wife still have the ol blinders on.

I told my BIL when he gets to heaven he is going to be surprised at who he sees up there. Judgemental is not a strong enough word to describe him.

Sadly, there is always some pied piper priest who gets those without an ability to think critically to blindly follow…OP and then you get a wife like you have.

moderation in all things.


----------



## RandomDude

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> moderation in all things.


Moderation in Christianity:


----------



## Eyecaless

Hi @*John berto*, I've read your story and I find some similarities to my story, but not as extreme.

Before this conversion was your wife in a roman catholic church by any chance? If yes, then it sounds like your wife might be influenced by one of these "radical traditionalist" catholic churches. There is an entire spectrum of these groups, so it is hard to say where she is on that spectrum. Lot of these groups became even more active during the covid pandemic, as some "regular churches" closed their doors during the pandemic. If you wanted to make a guess as to which church she is attending -- even though that might not help the situation by itself, but you might want to know -- I suggest looking up a list of churches next to you and see which ones offer mass in Latin. Some of these masses are just "normal masses" in Latin language, but others are "traditional latin masses", also done in Latin language but with somewhat different structure.

There are very few of these Latin masses, especially this second type ("traditional latin mass"), and I bet you that there is probably only one in the 50 mile radius around your home that offers Latin mass exactly at the time she goes to mass. Therefore, it should be pretty easy to figure this out, if you cared.

Here is the list of all churches offering masses in Latin in the entire world: Latin Mass Directory – A Catholic directory of approved traditional Latin Masses You can filter the list based on your location.

All of these churches are catholic churches that operate under Vatican but have somewhat different ceremonies, and have a different vibe from the people who attend them. These churches should be open to anyone, so there is no reason why you couldn't attend the mass, or arrange to talk to the priest there in private.

You might also want to check out the list of SSPX churches. These places are so "traditional" that they are not even accepted by the Vatican, but a majority of the ideas in SSPX are the same as to those in the traditional catholic circles. Also, there is some overlap between the people who attend these churches. Here is a list of SSPX churches in the entire world: The districts of the SSPX worldwide

Also, your wife might also be following some of these radical traditionalists on the internet. There are many. A very popular one is called "Taylor Marshal". Here is his website: Taylor Marshall - stay salty my friends

Of course, I might be wrong, and she might have went in some completely different direction, but if she started in roman catholic then what I listed above is very likely the direction she went into. Some of the things you said just sound too similar to what is popular in these circles. Especially: daily rosary, lot of talk of saints, exorcism, insisting on eucharist on the tongue kneeling, head covering at mass, conspiracies, as well as: abortion, homosexuality, IVF. These are all common themes in the circles I mentioned above, but of course, there might be other communities that are concerned about similar topics.

Whichever group it is, it seems clear that your wife has some kind of psychological or spiritual issue that she would need to work on. From your side, the only advice I can give is that you do _not_ try to change her in any way. Be active. Say what you think, listen to what she says, try to repeat back to her what she said in your own words, ask her if you correctly repeated what she said, if the moment is good say what you think, make sure she heard you, but under no circumstances try to do something to change her, or even something that looks like you are trying to change her, or even make a hint of making fun of her views, no matter how subtle it is. I'm not saying you are doing this, but if you are, you should stop. She might change on her own in time, but you can't be the one who does this for her. If you can afford it, look up a good therapist, and work on the problem you guys are having together, but give up on you trying to change her.

Depending on how deep is the rabbit hole, I would advise something similar when it comes to how you deal with the kids. She might be telling them all sorts of things but you probably can't counteract that with words of your own. Choose actions over words. She might be telling them what is good or bad, and that there is devil or whatever who does this or that, but you can instead _do_ good. If she is also doing good, then even better. But a lot of the stuff she might be _telling_ them means nothing to them. Kids don't really listen to what we tell them as much we think. However, kids notice what we do as parents. Often it is some small thing we are not even aware of. Spend quality time with your family, let kids open up to you as much as they want, let them know you are there for them, love them, show them you love your wife. If kids ask you a question about anything, answer it honestly, but don't have an active counter campaign with words. It will not work, and you can't win. Also, kids are much smarter than we parents think and in the long run they will know how to choose for themselves. You have to deal with what is present today: anxiety in the 5-yo and so on.

[Above I'm assuming that things haven't crossed some kind of red-line, but nobody here can be a judge of that, as nobody here really knows you.]

Good luck, stay strong, and take good care of yourself!


----------



## albertinabow

Religious extremism is the flip side of any religion. Its dark, dangerous side operates under the guise of an attraction to religion, teaching, and developing bad attitudes and principles. Unfortunately, this is the harsh reality that persecutes all religious communities. Many people, like your wife, have an unstable psyche, which means they are easy targets for such destructive ideas. I advise you to stop her before it's too late and bring her back to realizing who God is. God is love. We often talk about it in services Portland Pentecostal Apostolic Church | First Church Love Oregon. That's where I first learned about His true purpose for man.


----------



## Diana7

RandomDude said:


> And this is why I can not and will never date ANY Christian again.


I know quite a few Christian ladies who don't act that way. They know its not the way to win their husbands. However God has won a few of the guys hearts anyway with their wives merely praying. 🙂😉


----------



## Diana7

RandomDude said:


> Not something unheard of from my experience with mainstream churches
> Also bible study groups go unhinged from time to time


You clearly haven't been to many churches.


----------



## MattMatt

CatholicDad said:


> Teaching kids about God and the saints is traumatizing??
> 
> Have you seen what the secular world is doing to kids… they literally don’t know if they’re boys or girls and start prescribing hormones for gender reassignment surgery…


If she is filling them with unbiblical claptrap based on the lies of men, then she might as well be teaching about prescribing hormones and gender reassignment surgery. Because both are in error.

_1 Timothy 6:3-5 ESV 
If anyone teaches a different doctrine and does not agree with the sound words of our Lord Jesus Christ and the teaching that accords with godliness, he is puffed up with conceit and understands nothing. He has an unhealthy craving for controversy and for quarrels about words, which produce envy, dissension, slander, evil suspicions, and constant friction among people who are depraved in mind and deprived of the truth, imagining that godliness is a means of gain.

2 Peter 2:1-3 ESV 
But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction. And many will follow their sensuality, and because of them the way of truth will be blasphemed. And in their greed they will exploit you with false words. Their condemnation from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep._


----------



## MattMatt

happyhusband0005 said:


> She's doing more than that. It seems like she's telling the kids if they are not in constant prayer every free moment of every day they will go to hell. She also believes there is a demon in the OP because he doesn't pray enough. That is traumatizing to young kids, the pope doesn't even take that position. It's mental abuse.


It's also utterly wrong and unbiblical, too.


----------



## MattMatt

CatholicDad said:


> Sounds like she is on the path to sainthood and you need to educate yourself about the church. I mean, you can’t knock it until you’ve tried it- right?
> 
> Is she a good wife and mother?
> 
> Let’s not forget that biblically speaking God has promised to vomit the lukewarm out of His mouth…


I hope you were jesting. Because someone who fills the minds of innocent children with dangerous nonsense like that is a) A pretty crappy parent a b) nowhere near a path of sainthood.


----------



## RandomDude

Diana7 said:


> I know quite a few Christian ladies who don't act that way. They know its not the way to win their husbands. However God has won a few of the guys hearts anyway with their wives merely praying. 🙂😉


I knew one too, I married her. Eventually, she disappeared.


----------



## RiannaIllach

What you said sounds very strange. I agree that the church she attends is more like a sect. I am a Christian, and I also go to church Portland Pentecostal Apostolic Church | First Church Love Oregon to discuss Bible. It is absolutely normal to buy Bible books, but religion should not be imposed by force. I also don't see anything wrong with telling children about God but giving them a choice of what to believe. Your wife's actions distort the concept of faith in God. You should spend more time with your children and communicate with them on this topic.


----------



## Rayr44

My understanding of god is, he doesn’t want religious nuts but spiritual fruits!

Fear doesn’t come from god. It comes from the enemy who wants to kill, steal and destroy. Looks like your wife doesn’t know god.

God is love, forgiving and peace.


----------



## Marc878

It’s cultish. Those are your children too. Beware.
It sounds to me like your wife is mentally unbalanced. Beware.


----------



## cp3o

Rayr44 said:


> My understanding of god is, he doesn’t want religious nuts but spiritual fruits!
> 
> Fear doesn’t come from god. It comes from the enemy who wants to kill, steal and destroy. Looks like your wife doesn’t know god.
> 
> *God is love, forgiving and peace.*


Sounds like she believes in the god who condemned all women to painful childbirth because one innocent did something it didn't like, wiped out millions of people plus most innocent living creatures because they annoyed it, instructed the Israelites to rip unborns from the womb and take virgins as concubines, set bears on boys who ridiculed its prophet etc...........you know - the God of the Bible.

The Bible has a lot to answer for doesn't it.


----------



## Rayr44

Diana7 said:


> Its not praying that saves us.





cp3o said:


> Sounds like she believes in the god who condemned all women to painful childbirth because one innocent did something it didn't like, wiped out millions of people plus most innocent living creatures because they annoyed it, instructed the Israelites to rip unborns from the womb and take virgins as concubines, set bears on boys who ridiculed its prophet etc...........you know - the God of the Bible.
> 
> The Bible has a lot to answer for doesn't it.


We will have to agree to disagree on that. 

The Old Testament which is the Hebrew bible was about laws and consequences. Jesus fulfilled the Old Testament and now we have the New Testament which is about grace and his love.

I would suggest anyone who does not understand Jesus to seek and learn about him before making assumptions. Assumption comes from the word ‘assume’ which means making an ‘ass’ of ‘U’ and ‘me’.

If you don’t like what you read about Jesus, don’t worry too much, the devil will always have you back. Lol!


----------



## cp3o

Rayr44 said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on that.
> 
> The Old Testament which is the Hebrew bible was about laws and consequences. Jesus fulfilled the Old Testament and now we have the New Testament which is about grace and his love.
> 
> I would suggest anyone who does not understand Jesus to seek and learn about him before making assumptions. Assumption comes from the word ‘assume’ which means making an ‘ass’ of ‘U’ and ‘me’.
> 
> If you don’t like what you read about Jesus, don’t worry too much, the devil will always have you back. Lol!


_The Old Testament which is the Hebrew bible was about laws and consequences. Jesus fulfilled the Old Testament and now we have the New Testament which is about grace and his love._
If the two Testaments are not about the same god then why are they both in the Bible?
And what about Matthew 5: 17-18 - seems like a direct link to me.

And as to _Assumption comes from the word ‘assume’ which means making an ‘ass’ of ‘U’ and ‘me’.(_it doesn't) - surely that comes from the same 
My Little Book of Sounds Smart but means Nothing 
as
_he doesn’t want religious nuts but spiritual fruits!_
Keep it for the Kindergarten.

_If you don’t like what you read about Jesus, don’t worry too much, the devil will always have you back. Lol!_
Any concept that has to reduce itself to issuing empty, uncorroborated threats in order to sell itself has nothing worth selling


----------



## Tiddytok5

Divorce. Leave 
Contact a lawyer and see if you can get full custody of the children...have her only with supervised visits.



Sounds like a cult has a hold of her and the sister.



I would speak to a lawyer asap

Before she is further brainwashed and just disappears permanently with both children someday... possibly in the very near future.


This is abuse.


She needs to stop trying to impose her beliefs on everyone.




There's no hope for this marriage.


Your marriage is over. You've lost your marriage. You've lost your wife. 


If you don't intervene soon, 

You'll lose your children.


Save them and yourself.


----------

